# Baby safe home made laundry detergent



## IrelandsOwn

Does anyone have a recipe to share? I'm using Rockin Green for my cloth diapers but I'd like to make my own laundry detergent for clothes. I'm looking for something suitable and safe for delicate newborn skin. Any help or advice very much appreciated! :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

Soap nuts are cheap and safe :) I prefer to make soap nut liquid out of them as I find it easier to get a consistent dose with the liquid and you can wash on cooler.


----------



## misspriss

I make my laundry soap using the following recipe:

1 bar of Kirks Castile, grated finely and finished in the food processor
1 cup of washing soda
1 cup of borax

1-2 Tablespoons per wash, depending on soil level. I also use vinegar in place of fabric softener in the rinse cycle to make sure all the soap rinses clean.

I'm pretty sure it will be fine for baby, I have heard of lots of people using it with babies with no problems, especially with the vinegar in the rinse to make sure it rinses clean.


----------



## Rachel_C

I would check with the manufacturers of your nappies when using anything like Borax. On many it will invalidate the warranty and there are concerns about its safety as well as environmental impact. I think it was Thirsties on Facebook who recently had a post about home made detergents with lots of suggestions from people so that might be worth a look.


----------



## Jess137

I found that post.https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref=bookmark&__user=100000175988992#!/88735571199/timeline/story?ut=2&hash=-6727291870951955603&wstart=1359705600&wend=1362124799&ustart&__user=100000175988992

Holy crap, I've been using borax in my homemade detergent for a year, I had no clue!! I need to throw out what I've got and make a new batch without.


----------



## misspriss

IrelandsOwn said:


> Does anyone have a recipe to share? I'm using Rockin Green for my cloth diapers but I'd like to make my own laundry detergent for clothes. I'm looking for something suitable and safe for delicate newborn skin. Any help or advice very much appreciated! :flower:




Rachel_C said:


> I would check with the manufacturers of your nappies when using anything like Borax. On many it will invalidate the warranty and there are concerns about its safety as well as environmental impact. I think it was Thirsties on Facebook who recently had a post about home made detergents with lots of suggestions from people so that might be worth a look.

OP stated that she uses Rockin Green for nappies, she was looking for making something for her clothes, not nappies. That is why I shared my recipe that contains Borax and Soap. I plan to get some cloth diaper ONLY detergent, like Rockin' Green or even something like Country Save or something, but keep making my own for the CLOTHES. A lot of people use Borax with their cloth nappies, soap is known to build up on synthetic fabrics, so it is not recommended.

FYI, I plan to use my homemade for the clothes because I HATE the fact that clothes in the US come with flame retar*dants (it would be censored out), which could be carcinogenic. Detergent does not take out the flame resistant stuff, but soap should, so I would like to keep the nasty chemicals away from my children.


----------

